# .asp error Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01a8'



## daviesdamien (Jun 4, 2003)

hey,

can anyone help im getting the following error:

Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01a8'

Object required: ''

/get.asp, line 4

the code is:

<%
Dim contactname,contact,companyname,company,addressname,address,telephonename,telephone,emailname,email,servicename,service,requestdomainname,request,domainsuffixname,suffix,commentsname,comments
contactname = "Contact"
contact = Request.Form("contact")
companyname = "Company"
company = Request.Form("company")
addressname = "Address"
address = Request.Form("address")
telephonename = "Telephone"
telephone = Request.Form("telephone")
emailname = "Email"
email = Request.Form("email")
servicename = "Service"
service = Request.Form("service")
requestdomainname = "RequestDomain"
requestdomain = Request.Form("requestdomain")
servicename = "Service"
service = Request.Form("service")
suffixname = "Suffix"
suffix = Request.Form("suffix")
commentsname = "Comments"
comments = Request.Form("comments")

Dim ObjMail

Set ObjMail = Server.CreateObject("CDONTS.NewMail")

ObjMail.To = "[email protected]"

'in the next line you can change that email address to something else 
'like "[email protected]", just be sure and put it between quotes " "
ObjMail.From = "[email protected]"

'you can also change "Form Submission" to something else like "form results" etc.
ObjMail.Subject = "Form Submission"

ObjMail.Body = contactname & vbcrlf&_
contact & vbcrlf&_
companyname & vbcrlf&_
company & vbcrlf&_
addressname & vbcrlf&_
address & vbcrlf&_
telephonename & vbcrlf&_
telephone & vbcrlf&_
emailname & vbcrlf&_
email & vbcrlf&_
servicename & vbcrlf&_
service & vbcrlf&_
requestdomainname & vbcrlf&_
requestdomain & vbcrlf&_
suffixname & vbcrlf&_
suffix & vbcrlf&_
commentsname & vbcrlf&_
comments

ObjMail.Send
Set ObjMail = Nothing

'Or just say thanks. Delete the line you dont want. Either above or below
Response.Write"Thank You"
%>


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This is your problem
contactname = "Contact"

It also seems like you are trying to duplicate this in the next line reading:
contact = Request.Form("contact")

Just take out line 4 and it should be fine.


----------

